# Is this full body routine over training ? while on steroids and off ?



## Dave10 (Feb 24, 2010)

Now i know this isnt over training at the minute but im wondering if the mods i make to it will cause me to overtrain

at the minute i do this workout

Shoulder press

Lat raise

Incline bench

Flyes/ Dips (alternate)

Pull ups

Lat pull down

BB rows

Squat/Deadlift (alternate)

Curls

Tricep push downs

and i dont go higher than 6reps x 3 sets per exercise

at the minute that leaves me sore for 3 - 5 days and im starting a pro hormone course soon as dont want to be missing 5 days at a time because i see that as counter productive

so i was thinking of doing the same routine but doing it

Heavy Light Medium every 2/3 days, so id be training still sore but with only light weight would this negativley impact my gains ?

also i know i could probably get away with it while on pro hormones but i want to be able to keep it up when i come off them so will i be able to do that ? or should i stick with this what im doing now which is working for me but leaving me sore for a long time


----------



## Dave10 (Feb 24, 2010)

thanks for all the great views !

big help

lol

whatever ill just guess


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

Dave10 said:


> thanks for all the great views !
> 
> big help
> 
> ...


How long do you spend in the gym doing that workout?


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Theres no way you can do any of them with enough intensity considering the amount there, routine looks abit naff imo allthough most of the excersies and decent

I like to focus my workouts around a certain lift for example the Squat, Bench, Deadlift and cleans/ohp each get there own day, and the assistance work i do on the day after the main lift will mainly have a focus on increasing my max weight on those lifts (by improving weak points in the lift) or improving parts of my physique.

For example, squats I want a strong lower back and hamstrings, so ill possibly do good mornings and leg curls after squatting, following more of a 3-5 sets 8-12 rep on the assitance work


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Why don't you just split them up?.. and cut the isos out and split it through the week.


----------



## Dave10 (Feb 24, 2010)

ok some interesting replies

that workout takes me around 1hour 20 minutes, it never used to when i was doing 2 sets of 10 but now im doing real heavy weight (for me) its taking alor longer to recover

interesting point mark franco i would agree i dont train intensely enough, i choose to have longer rests to be able to lift heavy everytime, is that bad ?

i like the idea markfranko and joe pro have said about splitting them up and ive just seen a really really good split routine and i think im going to do it

my problem now is i dont know how to progress during pct with a new workout. the workout i stated at the top was what i was going to do while on steroids but bump up the reps and try and hit 2sets of 10 reps but with the weights im doing now where i can only manage 6 reps and then when i come off cycle ill drop the reps back down to 5/6 and increase the weight again which i thought was a very good idea

this new routine, as great as it looks, i have no idea how i would progress after i finish my cycle, while on cycle i cant add reps because it wont work so ill end up adding weight which after cycle i will struggle to keep on the bar

so if anyone has any ideas on this id be very grateful to hear them

heres the routine its by layne norton :

*Monday: Upper Power* -5x5 or 3x5 for all lifts


 Barbell Bench Press

 Barbell Rows

 Military Press

 Pull-ups

 Barbell Curl

 Skull crushers or heavy dips

 Barbell Shrugs


*Tues: Lower Power* -5x5 or 3x5 for all lifts(5x5 on bulk cause recovery is better, 3x5 on cut)


 Back Squat

 Stiff Leg Deadlift, Or Romanian DL

 heavy hip thrust

 6-8 sets of Standing Calf, little higher reps, I like to do 6-8 on heavy days


*Wednesday: Off*

*Thursday: Hypertrophy Chest/Arms* (For hypertrophy days I never go to failure, always stop about 2 reps before failure)


 DB Incline Bech 3x8-12

 Barbell Close Grip Bench 3x8-12

 DB Flat Bench 2x8-12

 Preacher Curls 3x8-12 super setted with

 Standing French Press 3x8-12

 Push Downs 3x8-12 super setted with

 DB Hammer Curls 3x8-12

 Machine Curl 3x8-12 supersetted with

 Machine Dips 3x8-12

 Cable Crossovers 3x8-12

 Pullovers 3x8-12


*Friday: Hypertrophy Shoulders/Back/Traps* (For hypertrophy days I never go to failure, always stop about 2 reps before failure)


 DB Shoulder Press 3x8-12 super setted with DB Lateral Raise 3x8-12

 Bent Over Row 3x8-12 super setted with

 Bradford Press 3x8-12

 Lat Pull Down (Wide Grip) 3x8-12 super setted with

 Shrugs 3x10-15

 Lat Pull Down (Close grip, palms facing in) 2x8-12 super setted with

 Upright Row 2x10-15


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

That is a massive workout aswell imo, you will possibly see a drop in strength (more than likely) off gear, I dont know what to advise for that.

My average bench/chest routine looks like this

Bench

DB bench 5 sets 10-15 reps

Bent rows 5 sets 10-15 reps

I might throw in some tricep work and Face pulls aswell


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

lol that's still insane to me...

If your going to do upper/lower or something, do a Max effort day and a repitition day, google it and see what you get and read.. Bugger that ****.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Tuesday lower body seems fairly good to me, the other two are just abit much in terms of the amount you would be doing


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> Tuesday lower body seems fairly good to me, the other two are just abit much in terms of the amount you would be doing


Yeah agreed!

Westside is the way I was thinking for him though.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Push Pull Legs.......

Monday - Pull

Deadlifts - 4 sets x 6 reps

Barbell rows - 3 sets x 6 - 8 reps

Weighted pullups - 3 sets x 6 - 8 reps

Barbell curls - 3 sets x 6 - 8 reps

Wednesday - Push

Flat bench press - 3 sets x 6 - 8 reps

Incline bench press - 3 sets x 6 - 8 reps

Military press - 3 sets x 6 - 8 reps

Dips - 3 sets x 6 - 8 reps

Friday - Legs

Squats - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps

SLDL - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Standing calf raises - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Leg Extension - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Done.


----------



## Dave10 (Feb 24, 2010)

interesting, whats westide ?

that push pull routine looks good to me, but how would i progress when off cycle ????

should i start with weight i can do for 6 reps and try and move it up to 10 reps on cycle and then when off drop the reps back down to 6 and increase the weight ?

if thats right then ill probably go with that if no one has anything else to suggest


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Westside for skinny bastards, google, it's an advanced powerlifting routine.

Push/Pull/Legs is good, I prefer a full body though, 5x5 with a mix of 3x8-12 is good I like to think.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Rekless said:


> Push Pull Legs.......
> 
> Monday - Pull
> 
> ...


I would get rid of the incline press, leaving more in the tank to go heavy dips instead.

Could also add in some tricep work


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

shouldnt really train any diffrently off or on cycle

All about progression, aim to beat what you did last week whether its one more rep or more weight.

this will force you to grow


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

MarkFranco said:


> I would get rid of the incline press, leaving more in the tank to go heavy dips instead.
> 
> Could also add in some tricep work


X2 Gotta love heavy dips!


----------

